# FAUSTI O/U Best quality gun around 350.00



## dicklindog (Nov 7, 2004)

Check out your local wal-mart they are having great sales on fausti 20 gauge o/u just picked one up today for 350 what a buy it has all the features of my brothers ruger red label it even looks better shoots great has full 5 year warr. cant go wrong for the money love :love mine dont wait there going fast


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Do you work for fausti?


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

humm, first post, all about fausti, dont see anyother of his posts............ :wink:


----------



## GunRunner (Oct 18, 2004)

actually, one of my suppliers carries a much nicer O/U. BSA arms is a premier maker of shotguns, and some of there products are almost as pricey as the best grade browning. they make a sharp O/U called the "silver eagle grade" that runs right around $350.00 thats 100 times nicer the gun than the Fausti. the BSA comes standard with AAA english walnut,single selectable trigger, and with removable chokes ( 5 chokes and wrench). i own 2, a 12ga and a 20ga, and love them both. heres a picture of the 'Silver Eagle Grade"










of course, if i were to order one and ship it it would cost a bit more, but in my opinion, there worth 2X what they cost


----------

